# New Hi-cube Box Car From AML



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

It was reported months ago that AML was looking into doing some more modern cars to go along with it's new GP 60's and SD-9's. It's great that info that was posted months ago on one web site is shown to be factual,
The info was torn apart by a couple of members on another sub par web
site, I guess the joke was and is on them. It seems they eat CROW all the time.  
It's nice to see AML continuing to add to it's line up.
It's been a rough few years for some in this scale with Aristo and MTH out of G, but it seems things are moving on.
I think it's been shown if your going to survive in Large scale, your line up needs to include 1/29th.

http://www.americanmainline.com/modelc/G411-01.htm

Boo Boo


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Wish list just got bigger, but... that's a good thing


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

hallo BooBoo,

MTH does not make "G-scale" they produce in Gauge-1 (1 : 32) and i hope they will continue ...
Greetings derPeter


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

When are we going to see these?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I think this is a great first step into hi-cube territory...

The next would be a awesome 68' double door hi-cube...

Great news....Dirk


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Paul Burch said:


> When are we going to see these?


http://rldhobbies.com/gunderson50hi-cubeboxcar.aspx


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

SD90WLMT said:


> I think this is a great first step into hi-cube territory...
> 
> The next would be a awesome 68' double door hi-cube...
> 
> Great news....Dirk



Agreed, But 50 footer was a good place to start with these cause it will fit most smaller curves. Its great there doing these as they are one of my personal favorite cars, will look great with all my SD-70's.
We are final getting what most of us younger guys want and know, also
our buying power is great because were not retired yet and have a little cash to spend.....
1/29th, The future of the hobby. Go big or go home I say......

Boo Boo


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Honey Boo...

I stayed home....
And went BIG!!!!
...DMS Ry.

Dirk .. ;-)

......" REALLY B I G "......


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Just sold off an RS 3 with a LocoLinc set up. Soon as the cash comes in. I'll be ordering 2 from Robby.
Nice looking cars.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

So,from the RLD website a winter 2015 delivery. Way over a year away. I think this is a premature announcement considering how things have been going lately.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Whenever anyone ever says "winter of..." how do we know which winter they mean?
In the Northern hemisphere, "Winter of 2015" could mean the winter that starts later this year, (winter of 2014/2015) or the one that starts in late 2015. .(winter of 2015/2016)..

No one should use "winter of.."..Its too ambiguous, unless you include both years: "Winter of 2014/2015".

Do they have the same problem with Summer in Australia? 

Scot


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Its actually this coming Winter. I should change the dates


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Pre Christmas..or after N.Y.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

after NY


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Robby. That makes more sense. 2014-2015 winter. The diecast trucks will add some nice weight.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Can't get much better than that....

Boo Boo


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Let the lines begin then....

;-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-)
.....;-);-);-);-);-);-);-)...

:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D....


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

honeybooboo said:


> Can't get much better than that....
> 
> Boo Boo


Can only get better when one is in hand and put on the rails


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

ewarhol said:


> Can only get better when one is in hand and put on the rails


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I wish...
..I wish....

They had had the foresight to include..

MRL & GWS....to the lineup!!! These are both very often seen on the road...

....can always wish ....right!!!

Dirk


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it? January would be 2015...guess it depends on how you interpret the calendar.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

One of the premier us-based online vendors of AML shared a delivery/arrival of, "Summer 2017" !

Now into Fall 2017 ... it seems AML has not made that forecast !!

Factory holding out for more $ ?


doug c


----------



## RailCat (Apr 10, 2009)

Last time I checked the RLD Hobbies website, the photos of prototype cars had been replaced with photos of models. Even if they are pre-production samples, it shows that there is progress.

Scott


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Has any mfr ever been on time? I can't remember when.

I agree, progress.

Greg - 666


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

*rumours...*

At show in Central Canada the end of September, a small scale modeler & scenics vendor, mentioned hearing about "AML" closing down . 

The only "AML" i was familiar within our hobby was AmericanMainLine, and asked him if that was the one. And lite-up the website to show him the product line. He was not sure ...so obviously another vicious rumour IMHO !

Thsi was also the reason why I searched for this thread and vendor online cat' for updates.

doug c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting that the Accucraft does not show the stainless steel AML track.

The AML web site has not been updated in a while.

Greg - 662


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

cross-reference; 

http://forums.mylargescale.com/42-news/81914-aml-50ft-hc-box-car.html#post1092985 

nite,
doug c


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

*Wow !*

These units of rolling stock are said to be finally appearing outside the factory . . . . 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/27671/-/view/post_id/352117 



doug c


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well mine still has not showed up. Ordered week ago looks like some road names did not make it and the railbox is the hot item. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like the pre-paid ones went first.

Greg - 521


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have 2 yellow TTX yet on the shelf, as of today.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

not very happy with the color yellow in my ttx. it swill take some serous work to fix. anyone else have issues?


----------

